# Prince Zuko vs Sasuke



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2006)

Alright for those who don't know, Zuko is from Avatar: The last Airbender and has the ability to firebend which is basically controlling fire.

How would he do if put up against Sasuke (Pre-Timeskip)?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

Zuko would win. he's got skill with weapons, great hand to hand fighter.

 All sasuke has on Zuko is speed and Sharingan, which he can't keep up.

I wonder how long it will take for someone to tell me how superior Naruto is to Avatar physically?


----------



## Moac (Sep 3, 2006)

who is zuko...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

Here's Zuko


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2006)

> I wonder how long it will take for someone to tell me how superior Naruto is to Avatar physically?


how superior is avatar to naruto,please tell, i havent seen the show though so i dont know.!?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> how superior is avatar to naruto,please tell, i havent seen the show though so i dont know.!?



I'm just saying that the shinobi on Naruto aren't superhumanly strong with the exceptions of a few people in the manga and the anime.

 They can Manipulate their strength by using chakra, but not to the point of the average shinobi ripping people in half. 

Toph can augment her strength by using Earthbending by a whole lot more than anybody I've seen in Naruto not known for strength.

Toph shattered a boulder with a headbutt.

 Narutoverse is faster, I'll admit that. But whenever they go against someone, no matter who it is from Narutoverse, they magically gain Rock lee like speed.

Just plain bias. That's all it is.


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2006)

mmh, sounds like a intersting show, cant they Manipulate their chakra into different elements as i heard in other threads.!????


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 3, 2006)

My gut tells that the average Ninja has the unfairness advantage and wins.   Zuko is a better character than Sasuke from a better written, plotted, voice acted and animated show but thanks to Sharingan wank there is no way he can win.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> mmh, sounds like a intersting show, cant they Manipulate their chakra into different elements as i heard in other threads.!????



Their bending dosen't run out like chakra in Naruto. 

But ki might be more of a philosophy than anything on Avatar


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

Pipboy said:
			
		

> My gut tells that the average Ninja has the unfairness advantage and wins.   Zuko is a better character than Sasuke from a better written, plotted, voice acted and animated show but thanks to Sharingan wank there is no way he can win.



How so? Explain instead of declaring winners


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 3, 2006)

The general scale of conlfict is much lower and the fights much more real.   A single good blow can win, and no one is going faster than vision can track.   Sasuke can himself blow fireballs larger than any ZUko has generated.   The only one who has firebended on a scale that can match naruto was Roku and the nameless fire avatar.   

Azula might be able to match sasuke, because she has fire that actually hurts people and she has real lightning.   But Zuko, no, not Zuko.

Think about this.   The most powerful waterbending master with a full moon behind him can ride a column of water a dozen feet high and send out waves one at a time to cut.   Kisame can conjure a lake out of no where and ride it into battle.  

Why do I even need to spell this out.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

Pipboy said:
			
		

> The general scale of conlfict is much lower and the fights much more real.   A single good blow can win, and no one is going faster than vision can track.   Sasuke can himself blow fireballs larger than any ZUko has generated.   The only one who has firebended on a scale that can match naruto was Roku and the nameless fire avatar.
> 
> Azula might be able to match sasuke, because she has fire that actually hurts people and she has real lightning.   But Zuko, no, not Zuko.
> 
> ...



You're just chopping up the info the show Avatar lowest showing to make Naruto look better.

Because. Direct attack>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Big Flashy attack.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

Zuko would win. There's just no way Sasuke would be able to keep up, that is pre time jump anyway


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 3, 2006)

Are you high? A serious question.  Because I can't imagine that your watching the same show as I am.    I obviously like Airbender more, its a better show.  its also more rational.   Thats the problem its rational.  Naruto is irrational.   Zuko isn't even a particularly strong character.  he is persistent and he is learning, but he ain't exactly Azula.  

Sasuke was as fast as lee, who moves faster than the eye can see.    Its a simple matter of Avatar characters NOT BEING INSANE.   It has nothing to do with me chopping anything up it has to do with LOGIC!


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

Pipboy said:
			
		

> Are you high? A serious question.  Because I can't imagine that your watching the same show as I am.    I obviously like Airbender more, its a better show.  its also more rational.   Thats the problem its rational.  Naruto is irrational.   Zuko isn't even a particularly strong character.  he is persistent and he is learning, but he ain't exactly Azula.
> 
> Sasuke was as fast as lee, who moves faster than the eye can see.    Its a simple matter of Avatar characters NOT BEING INSANE.   It has nothing to do with me chopping anything up it has to do with LOGIC!



You're being Irrational. So what if Sasuke's fireball is bigger than Zuko's It's nowhere near as effective. Zuko's Firebending is faster than that attack by a whole lot. 



> Think about this. The most powerful waterbending master with a full moon behind him can ride a column of water a dozen feet high and send out waves one at a time to cut. Kisame can conjure a lake out of no where and ride it into battle.



Don't you think he might not have felt the need to do something as reckless as killing his own people by dropping a lake on them?

 Benders have something that Naruto never seems to have.

 Limits that dosen't come from themselves, but their actions. 

They are not as weak as you think


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 3, 2006)

Avatars are more powerful than pretty much anything in the narutoverse.  But its a HUGE step down from there.    If Zuko has Sozins comet on his side yes he would murder sasuke, but he hasn't even demonstrated scale.   In fact only Jeong Jeong has.    The best thing that Zuko has done was melt Katara's prison with his nose. 

There are maybe 5 people thus far shown outside of avatars that can match the narutoverse.    Azula, Bumi, maybe Pakku, Jeong Jeong maybe Toph and Iroh.    Zuko is not.   He has real ninja skills, he  is quite talented but he can't match CS2 sasuke.  Who can keep up with the hypermotion, shockwave causing Kyuubi naruto.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 3, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> I'm just saying that the shinobi on Naruto aren't superhumanly strong with the exceptions of a few people in the manga and the anime.
> 
> They can Manipulate their strength by using chakra, but not to the point of the average shinobi ripping people in half.



What does this have to do with anything?  They have superior speed, and weapons that can kill if thrown accurately (which even Naruto can do, though not on the level of Tenten of course).



> Toph can augment her strength by using Earthbending by a whole lot more than anybody I've seen in Naruto not known for strength.
> 
> Toph shattered a boulder with a headbutt.



Problem with this is that Earthbenders are known for their strength and steadfastedness.  Just like Gouken taijutsu users in Naruto (who would overpower Toph quite easily, judging by Rock Lee's root pulling in the chuunin exam).  You're basically saying we should compare Avatar's strongest to Naruto's weakest.  



> Narutoverse is faster, I'll admit that. But whenever they go against someone, no matter who it is from Narutoverse, they magically gain Rock lee like speed.



That's because jounin can duplicate Rock Lee's speed (for short distances at the very least), and even chuunin have shown the ability of moving faster than they eye can see across a room.



> Just plain bias. That's all it is.



But it's bias with evidence supporting it .


Anyways, if it's Sasuke after his training with Kakashi then I'd have to give him the win.  His speed and taijutsu would overwhelm Zuko, though I'd still only say it's a 8/10 chance that he'd win.  Sasuke at the VotE would be too much.  CS pre-trained Sasuke might also stand a chance, given his large speed and power increase (not to mention his bloodlust).


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 3, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Narutoverse is faster, I'll admit that. But whenever they go against someone, no matter who it is from Narutoverse, they magically gain Rock lee like speed.



However, in this case Sasuke DOES have Rock Lee like speed. This match will be over a few seconds after it starts with a Kunai to the throat. Avatar is a great show, but most characters arn't that strong compared most Naruto characters.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2006)

> Anyways, if it's Sasuke after his training with Kakashi then I'd have to give him the win. His speed and taijutsu would overwhelm Zuko, though I'd still only say it's a 8/10 chance that he'd win. Sasuke at the VotE would be too much. CS pre-trained Sasuke might also stand a chance, given his large speed and power increase (not to mention his bloodlust).


I was a little unsure of using Sasuke from after his training since I thought he might to fast for Zuko.

Do you guys think it's better to use Sasuke from before his Chidori training to make this more even?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

> What does this have to do with anything? They have superior speed, and weapons that can kill if thrown accurately (which even Naruto can do, though not on the level of Tenten of course).



So? This dosen't make them special or anything. Long range weapons have been used by other fictonal characters.



> Problem with this is that Earthbenders are known for their strength and steadfastedness. Just like Gouken taijutsu users in Naruto (who would overpower Toph quite easily, judging by Rock Lee's root pulling in the chuunin exam). You're basically saying we should compare Avatar's strongest to Naruto's weakest.



No I'm not trying to say put the weakest of Naruto with the strongest of Avavtar to fight. I'm reading the One Piece and Naruto manga wheneve I have time, and I still don't see proof that the Naruto shinobi as a whole have superhuman strength even when they use chakra.



> That's because jounin can duplicate Rock Lee's speed (for short distances at the very least), and even chuunin have shown the ability of moving faster than they eye can see across a room.



Jonin are very skilled higher skilled ninja. Not trying to compare with a jonin.



> But it's bias with evidence supporting it .
> 
> 
> Anyways, if it's Sasuke after his training with Kakashi then I'd have to give him the win. His speed and taijutsu would overwhelm Zuko, though I'd still only say it's a 8/10 chance that he'd win. Sasuke at the VotE would be too much. CS pre-trained Sasuke might also stand a chance, given his large speed and power increase (not to mention his bloodlust).



You remember that Sasuke can only use that burst of Rock Lee-like speed for a very short time before it tires him out. And the ole kunai to the throat isn't as much a surefire win as you'd think.

 You see, people have these things called reflexs, when something is coming their way that might harm them, like a homicidal trator hell-bent on revenge, your body moves by itself.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 3, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> I was a little unsure of using Sasuke from after his training since I thought he might to fast for Zuko.
> 
> Do you guys think it's better to use Sasuke from before his Chidori training to make this more even?



Pre-CS would be best I think.  CS would either disadvantage Sasuke too much (without Kakashi's seal of course), and with the CS Sasuke is almost as fast as Lee and has increased strength.

If that were the case...Zuko does stand a pretty good chance at winning.



			
				rild said:
			
		

> So? This dosen't make them special or anything. Long range weapons have been used by other fictonal characters.



True, but combined with their stealth and speed against opponents without such capabilities or weapon knowledge, they really are quite deadly.



> No I'm not trying to say put the weakest of Naruto with the strongest of Avavtar to fight. I'm reading the One Piece and Naruto manga wheneve I have time, and I still don't see proof that the Naruto shinobi as a whole have superhuman strength even when they use chakra.



Only expert Earthbenders have shown an increase in physical strength due to their style.  Only taijutsu specialists and those whose style emphasizes strength have superhuman strength in Naruto.

I think we should leave it at that.  Though in regards to this fight, Sasuke's strength is probably past Zuko's.  Sasuke was able to send a man flying high into the air with a single kick after all.



> Jonin are very skilled higher skilled ninja. Not trying to compare with a jonin.



Chuunin have also shown impressive speed on the level of Lee.  Even if it was just across a classroom.

And Sasuke's speed allowed him to cut down 10 mizubunshin in a few seconds.



> You remember that Sasuke can only use that burst of Rock Lee-like speed for a very short time before it tires him out. And the ole kunai to the throat isn't as much a surefire win as you'd think.



It would long be enough to end the match.  And no Avatar character can survive a kunai to the throat.



> You see, people have these things called reflexs, when something is coming their way that might harm them, like a homicidal trator hell-bent on revenge, your body moves by itself.



You may have a point if we are using pre-training Sasuke.  But reflexes are useless when the thing coming at them move too fast for the eye to see, and can change its attack direction and aim in an instant.

If it's Sasuke after training, he could punch Zuko in the gut, and plant a kunai into the base of his skull before Zuko's breath escapes his body.


----------



## MegaGeek2005 (Sep 3, 2006)

> You remember that Sasuke can only use that burst of Rock Lee-like speed for a very short time before it tires him out. And the ole kunai to the throat isn't as much a surefire win as you'd think.


what do you not understand a few moments were enough for Sasuke to take someone out pre-timeskip and are sure as he** after the timeskip. 
Just watch the episode were Orochimaru tests Sasuke in the Forrest of Death 
to see what Sasuke is capable of Pre-Timeskip.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

MegaGeek2005 said:
			
		

> what do you not understand a few moments were enough for Sasuke to take someone out pre-timeskip and are sure as he** after the timeskip.
> Just watch the episode were Orochimaru tests Sasuke in the Forrest of Death
> to see what Sasuke is capable of Pre-Timeskip.




I watched all the episodes up to 199th episode, but I skiped on some filler episodes.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 3, 2006)

MegaGeek2005 said:
			
		

> what do you not understand a few moments were enough for Sasuke to take someone out pre-timeskip and are sure as he** after the timeskip.
> Just watch the episode were Orochimaru tests Sasuke in the Forrest of Death
> to see what Sasuke is capable of Pre-Timeskip.



The problem there is that the episode is non-canon and differed a lot from the manga fight.

In the manga, the fight was much shorter.  Sasuke attacks Oro, reading his movements with the sharingan, and finally uses the triple windmill blade attack.  Oro catches a kageshuriken and voids the rest, gets a facefull of fire, and gives Sasuke the CS.


Anyways, the topic creator has yet to specify which Sasuke we're using, though I think it'll probably be the pre-training, pre-CS version.


----------



## some_guy (Sep 3, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> I'm just saying that the shinobi on Naruto aren't superhumanly strong with the exceptions of a few people in the manga and the anime.
> 
> They can Manipulate their strength by using chakra, but not to the point of the average shinobi ripping people in half.
> 
> ...



I love Avatar as much as the next person, but I'm pretty sure you're wrong here.  The reason why Toph was able to shatter a boulder with a headbutt is because it's her element, and she's using her bending to weaken the material or to break it, not enhancing her strength.  I doubt that Earthbending can enhances strength.  If she tried to do the same thing with a block of ice, she'd end up cutting her head.  

As for the fight, Zuko is much better at controlling fire, he is a better technical fighter, but in the end, he will lose.  It's because the anime lets Sasuke move quicker than the eye can see, and there's just nothing to match that in Avatar.  Sasuke would move behind Zuko and finish him off with one slice.  

Again, the problem is Avatar tried to make fights more realistic by animating every single move, every single detail.  You'll never get "jumps" in animation to show off super-speed.  However, the quality of animation actually makes them weaker when having fight with Naruto characters since they can just "blink" away from attacks being thrown at them.

Example:  
Look at how well you can see Azula dodge each attack.
 *

Compare that with the Sasuke-Gaara fight.  

Link removed

Sasuke flashes all around, no frames spent animating him in order to show off how quick he moves.  Because of this, it's no contest.  Sasuke wins.


*From


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

> I love Avatar as much as the next person, but I'm pretty sure you're wrong here. The reason why Toph was able to shatter a boulder with a headbutt is because it's her element, and she's using her bending to weaken the material or to break it, not enhancing her strength. I doubt that Earthbending can enhances strength. If she tried to do the same thing with a block of ice, she'd end up cutting her head.



You don't know what you are tare talking about. EarthBenders alter their strength.

Look at the episode Avatar - The Last Airbender - 2x09 - Bitter Work. You will clearly see toph altering her strength.  

Aang did the same thing when Toph covered her body in rock and pushed against her for training.

Edit: I'm not green or stupid. I've been watching anime and cartoons from a very young age. That's the only reason Naruto and  One Piece  is winning is the animation difference.  

That's why I'm reading both manga.

 And I see no proof that Naruto is on another level.

 But One Peice is.


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 3, 2006)

Thats Toph using the earth as a proxy for her own strength.   Much the same way you see Bumi exert himself when 'lifting' a couple of tons of rock.   Likewise Toph crushing the boulder is because she bends it.   Much like her stickign her fingers into the 'sand' in the very same episode.   Aang tries and nearly cracks his fingers, because its bending not strength.

The strongest character that we have seen in avatar is Tai Lee and that is neither here nor there.    Zuko bends fire, he has more strength than an average person for sure.  He has genuine ninja skills, but sasuke has anime speed immunity.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

Pipboy said:
			
		

> Thats Toph using the earth as a proxy for her own strength.   Much the same way you see Bumi exert himself when 'lifting' a couple of tons of rock.   Likewise Toph crushing the boulder is because she bends it.   Much like her stickign her fingers into the 'sand' in the very same episode.   Aang tries and nearly cracks his fingers, because its bending not strength.
> 
> The strongest character that we have seen in avatar is Tai Lee and that is neither here nor there.    Zuko bends fire, he has more strength than an average person for sure.  He has genuine ninja skills, but sasuke has anime speed immunity.



Her bending is like a limb, she would never be without it. I guess the difference between anime and western animation is making comparsions difficult.  

That's why I'm try to find out stats and feats for the whole Narutoverse instead of just looking at the anime and saying anybody who looks like they move slower than the guys in the Naruto anime are dead ducks.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 3, 2006)

I totally agree Avatar is a much better show currently than Naruto, even not counting all the Naruto filler crap.

But Sasuke's got this one in the bag

Pre-skip or not. 

Zuko's not even that strong in Avatar. 


Sharingan, CS, better speed, just as strong, if not stronger fire attacks.

You throw in Azula or the uncle instead of Zuko, and they have a much better chance of winning.

Zuko loses


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah Azula has the speed and skill enough to defend against concerted attacks from 4 masters, and manages to take one out in a 6 on 1 confrontation.  Her fire has the advantage that it actually burns, and avatar's lightning bolts just feel like they would kill you dead.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 3, 2006)

Firemaw said:
			
		

> I totally agree Avatar is a much better show currently than Naruto, even not counting all the Naruto filler crap.
> 
> But Sasuke's got this one in the bag
> 
> ...




Ok then End of Thread. 

Speed will still be a issue with future match ups with these two worlds.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 3, 2006)

*Sasuke wins....

Avatar beings a faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar better show does not mean Zuko can stand to Sasuke. Azula or Iroh, but not Zuko.*


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 3, 2006)

Octogon said:
			
		

> *Sasuke wins....
> 
> Avatar beings a faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar better show does not mean Zuko can stand to Sasuke. Azula or Iroh, but not Zuko.*


what he said


----------



## some_guy (Sep 3, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> You don't know what you are tare talking about. EarthBenders alter their strength.
> 
> Look at the episode Avatar - The Last Airbender - 2x09 - Bitter Work. You will clearly see toph altering her strength.
> 
> ...



I don't see it as Toph or Aang altering their strength.  In the training part where Aang must push Toph, I view it as using Earthbending to stand his ground.  In that episode in general, all "feats of strength" were against their natural element.  If Bumi picked up a 10 ton rock, it doesn't mean he can lift 10 tons.  It means he has that much elemental control over Earth.  I still haven't seen any episode where an Earthbender shows conclusive evidence of having superhuman strength.


----------



## Nasgate (Sep 4, 2006)

Zuko would win by the sheer fact that one cell on his scar is cooler and more powerful than sasuke
plus sasuke relies on sharingan which is inefective without enemy using chakra


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

Nasgate said:
			
		

> Zuko would win by the sheer fact that one cell on his scar is cooler and more powerful than sasuke
> plus sasuke relies on sharingan which is inefective without enemy using chakra



Don't dredge up old arguments please.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 4, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Don't dredge up old arguments please.



*This thread was started today........*


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

Octogon said:
			
		

> *This thread was started today........*



The Genjustu dosen't affect Avatar characters because they don't have chakra argument me and Renegade had.


----------



## Chakra Cyclone (Sep 4, 2006)

Zuko wouldn't stand a chance, Sasuke is much faster, can also use fire attacks which are more powerful than Zuko's, and has sharingan. It wouldn't even be a contest


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 4, 2006)

> The Genjustu dosen't affect Avatar characters because they don't have chakra argument me and Renegade had.



What are you talking about? Genjutsu effects anyone.



> plus sasuke relies on sharingan which is inefective without enemy using chakra



Not really. Sharingan gives advanced dodging. Which would be very efffective, since Firebender's attacks are usually punches and kicks combined with fire.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? Genjutsu effects anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Sharingan gives advanced dodging. Which would be very efffective, since Firebender's attacks are usually punches and kicks combined with fire.



No. 

Sight-based genjustu only affects those who can see. And Sound-based genjustu only affects those who can hear.

Sharingan allows you to read your foes body movements. not gives you advanced dodging


And I, whom most posters has labeled a fool who doesn't know what he's talking about,  You know less than me.


----------



## Master of the Sharingan (Sep 5, 2006)

Sasuke still has chidori, and if CS2 is allowed, he has CS2 and 3 tomoe Sharingan. Sasuke wins.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 5, 2006)

Master of the Sharingan said:
			
		

> Sasuke still has chidori, and if CS2 is allowed, he has CS2 and 3 tomoe Sharingan. Sasuke wins.



I said it before. Sasuke wins


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't expect sasuke to beat Zuko in terms of "fire styling", However He would still, no let me fix that, He'd ALWAYS be able to beat Zuko Into submission....




			
				Rild said:
			
		

> And I, whom most posters has labeled a fool who doesn't know what he's talking about, You know less than me.


 
If your the Emotional type don't ever lose yourself just because some Poor excuse of A Member desides to fall Off topic to make U feel bad, don't fall for it, U may be wrong, that doesn't mean U can't make sure your right....

~acid


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 5, 2006)

acid said:
			
		

> I don't expect sasuke to beat Zuko in terms of "fire styling", However He would still, no let me fix that, He'd ALWAYS be able to beat Zuko Into submission....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Life's a gamble and I roll snake-eyes very often


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 5, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Life's a gamble and I roll snake-eyes very often


 
  A: Notice that I've edited my Post....damn my english sucks!

  B: U got some really Bad luck...


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 5, 2006)

> No.
> 
> Sight-based genjustu only affects those who can see. And Sound-based genjustu only affects those who can hear.
> 
> ...



You said that 





> The Genjustu dosen't affect Avatar characters because they don't have chakra argument me and Renegade had.


Then you made this post.

You don't need chakra to see. You don't need chakra to hear. 

Plus, reading your foe's movements = dodging there attacks. If you are to dodge their attacks by reading their movements, I consider that more advanced then normal dodging.

       And to press the point that a I made before, sharingan would be useful in this fight, due to what i just said.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 5, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> You said that
> Then you made this post.
> 
> You don't need chakra to see. You don't need chakra to hear.
> ...



I was speaking of a past argument


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 5, 2006)

> I was speaking of a past argument


O Ok. I'm sorry I caused you trouble about this then.


----------

